# HTC Evo 4G Phone



## Blake Bowden (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow...awesome phone!

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/htc-evo-4g-is-sprints-android-powered-knight-in-superphone-armo/


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

yea... saw that.  phenomenal.  amazing.  incredible.

can't wait.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 25, 2010)

What is the difference between this and the HD2 that came out yesturday, and that I will be purchasing in the next week?


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

4G.  it's as fast as wifi.

and the hardware is around 3x as robust.

this phone is essentially a netbook.


----------



## owls84 (Mar 25, 2010)

See I read something that Sprint's "4G" in not truely a 4G network but a slightly enhanced 3G. That we are still many years away from a 4G network. 

I just pulled up the Tech Specs and they have the same processor and all. Boils down to Windows 6.5 with HTC Sense (Which is getting awesome reviews because of the Sense add ons) and the Google Andriod system. To me personally either way you go these could be the iPhone killer we have all been looking for. Word is though that Apple is about to come out with another version of the iPhone later this year. Personally I am not waiting. I have been waiting on the HD2 for many months now and it just so happens my carrier has it. Time to buy if you ask me.


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

here's the 4G comparison to 3G:

http://www.dailywireless.org/2009/09/17/wimax-speed-test-in-portland-10-mbps/

and that was sept 2009.  wimax has the potential to go much faster.




8 MP camera that can record at 720P video... has an HDMI out port...


----------



## owls84 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's all propaganda. We both know that Wimax causes cancer and kills babies.


----------



## JTM (Mar 25, 2010)

I'LL NOT STAND FOR THIS.



a


----------



## owls84 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just ordered 2 HTC HD2s from T-Mobile. My fiancÃ©e and I will each be getting one. They gave us 2 for the discounted price as a wedding gift since we will be getting married next month. Is that not the greatest? LIFE LONG T-MOBILE CUSTOMER HERE.


----------



## js4253 (Apr 6, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Just ordered 2 HTC HD2s from T-Mobile. My fiancÃ©e and I will each be getting one. They gave us 2 for the discounted price as a wedding gift since we will be getting married next month. Is that not the greatest? LIFE LONG T-MOBILE CUSTOMER HERE.


 Josh, with 4G you will be able to talk really really fast.


----------



## owls84 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL that is great.... T-Mobile only has the 3G network unlike sprint that has purchased network space from a company that owns the ONLY 4G network in America. However with a 1ghz processor and twice the ram and rom as an iPhone I will still be going pretty fast.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 12, 2010)

The problem with the HD2 is the software. It runs the old Windows Mobile 6.5 software, which (thankfully) is dressed up via HTC's Sense UI. I hear it may receive a Windows 7 update though. Here's an overview:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/15/windows-phone-7-series-is-official-and-microsoft-is-playing-to/

Don't sweat it though. The HD2 is one of the best phones out there!

The EVO uses Googles Android OS. I have to admit, unless Apple announces a mind blowing iPhone in June...the EVO will be mine.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 12, 2010)

owls84 said:


> However with a 1ghz processor and twice the ram and rom as an iPhone I will still be going pretty fast.


 
I wish the iPhone 3GS had the HD2's screen and expansion slot 

the HD2 is eye candy! yumm


----------



## owls84 (Apr 12, 2010)

I absolutely love this phone. It is lightning fast and can do everything. Literally everything. I will have it programed to make a vote in lodge this evening. I personally am a fan of the windows based phone having the Blackberry then to a dash then to a Samsung then back to the dash until this. The FTC Sense is wonderful addition. I have witnessed a few freeze points but lock and unlock it fixes. Minor really minor issue.


----------



## JTM (Apr 12, 2010)

> I will have it programed to make a vote in lodge this evening.


i suppose the obligations never mentioned "owls' phone"


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2010)

Bye iPhone...just purchased an HTC Incredible...

[video=youtube;qzlFlK-1dNY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzlFlK-1dNY&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Can't wait till it arrives on Tuesday!


----------



## owls84 (May 3, 2010)

Well I think you will likw it. HTC is my brand of choice and has been since the Dash 3G. I think they are on to something.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 4, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Well I think you will likw it. HTC is my brand of choice and has been since the Dash 3G. I think they are on to something.


 
Yeah, HTC manufactures nice hardware. My very first HTC handsets included the magician and jam...






I loved the o2 jam (right)! At the time, it was the smallest Pocket PC phone you could buy! The coolest phone that I've acquired is the Motorola mpx 300. It was never released in the US, and I still own one of the enginerring samples.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 6, 2010)

I've been an iPhone fanboy since 2007, but the Incredible has converted me back to the wild side. Hey Josh, check out my "Live Wallpaper". (Yes, that's my new phone in the vid)

[video=youtube;lV3vk0wfspU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV3vk0wfspU[/video]

We basically have the same phone, just different operating systems. Wow the 1GHZ snapdragon processors and OLED screen are mind blowing! Called Verizon and had my number (from ATT) ported...lol. I'm sold.


----------



## owls84 (May 11, 2010)

Yep. It is good stuff. I love my HTC and to think I have all the good stuff without having to sell my soul to Apple.


----------



## swole (May 15, 2010)

I have a G1 with tmobile and wanted to upgrade since i was eligable for a new discount phone. I was looking at the HD2 because of the screen size and thought it came with the Android OS. When I saw it had windows mobile I decided to wait for the next Android Phone. Does that Android sense make any kind of difference on the phone?


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 16, 2010)

swole said:


> I have a G1 with tmobile and wanted to upgrade since i was eligable for a new discount phone. I was looking at the HD2 because of the screen size and thought it came with the Android OS. When I saw it had windows mobile I decided to wait for the next Android Phone. Does that Android sense make any kind of difference on the phone?


 
Android is a mobile platform, while Sense UI is implemented by the manufacturer, HTC. I would not recommend purchasing the HD2 at this time because it will not be upgradable to the new Windows Phone 7 OS coming out later this year.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/15/confirmed-htc-hd2-will-not-be-upgraded-to-windows-phone-7-serie/

That being said..

I couldn't resist. I went to Radio Shack yesterday and reserved a couple of  EVOs for the wife and I! Even though my HTC Incredible is, well, incredible, the EVO is pure nerd bliss! It's very similar to the HD2, until you look under the hood. Some of the cool features of the EVO and Android platform include:


8 Megapixel Camera w/flash
720P Video Recording
HDMI Out
YouTube HQ
Front facing camera for Video chat on 3G/4G and Wifi networks (The iPhone HD(4) will offer video chat on wifi only)
Speech to Text (And yes, it's awesome!)
Google Translate (This is wicked! Simply speak a sentence and it will be translated on the fly!)
HTC's Sense UI
3G/4G
The Evo has a built in mobile hotspot feature. Turns into a wireless 3G/4G router supporting up to 8 devices! (There will be a $30 fee, but I pay $60/month for my Verizon MiFI)
4.3' Screen
Expandable memory
Live Wallpapers (Animated backgrounds)
1GHZ Snapdragon Processor
Flash Lite (Allows you to view flash content. Take that iPhone)
Multitasking (It's nice having the ability to listen to Pandora while checking my email or browsing the net simutaneously. No go on iPhone.)
Voice Search (Click the app, say what you're looking for)
Turn by turn navigation w/voice and googlemap overlays
Best part, THERE IS NO data cap on your phone or teatherd devices! You're data package is truly unlimited all-you-can eat! No other carrier offers that.

Now, if you're looking to pre-order an evo...Radio Shack has the best deal. To reserve an evo requires a $50 deposit, BUT you get a $50 gift card in exchange. I'm saving mine towards lowering the price from $199 to $149! Also, when you pick up your evo (June 4), Radio Shack will give you an additional $20 credit towards accessories!


----------



## swole (May 16, 2010)

Cool sounds like a good deal. Evo is coming for tmobile?! That would be cool. I like the tethering capability. i think the phone maybe coming out just for verizon tho


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 25, 2010)

Yay! I should receive my EVO today (25th), almost two weeks before it's released to the public.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 24, 2010)

So how does the Evo stack up to the new iPhone 4?

[video=youtube;ULv-0xcciFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULv-0xcciFE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## owls84 (Jun 25, 2010)

What are your thoughts Bro Blake? Are you liking your EVO? I know you are an Apple Lover.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 23, 2010)

Overall, I still like the Evo, but the i4 is pretty awesome. Facetime rocks!


----------



## swole (Aug 23, 2010)

OHHHH Bad news for apple lovers! There is an Iphone killer and I GOT IT! WOOOO. Galaxy S Vibrant on Tmobile. Yes it does the dishes lol


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 23, 2010)

That's a hot phone! 

I'm fuming at HTC right now. Last month I dropped my Evo and cracked the screen. I called HTC, got an RMA number and set my beloved phone on it's merry way. Now here's where things go wrong...

They've had my phone since July 22, yet they have no record of it (other than UPS) nor can they provide me with any updates on when it will be fixed. I've called numerous times, "escalated" three times and spoke with more supervisors than I care to remember. I asked under what circumstance will they send a replacement and was told "if we cannot fix your phone or we loose it". AHA! There we go! I asked the supervisor how much time needs to transpire before it's considered lost, her reply was "we don't have that information". I'm extremely displeased with HTC. The only option I've been given was to wait. Day 31, I'm still waiting.

Is it possible to take a large corporation to small claims?


----------



## swole (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes you can take a large corporation to small claims. I'm currently involved in suing Walmart for damaging my wife's car. They make you do A LOT of research to find the assumed name of the company. It's a pain in the butt. When I first filed Walmart to get served I filed under the wrong name so I had to pay twice but if I win I get my court costs back.


----------

